# FREE music for a TWEEN halloween party.... Im at a lost



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

Myspace used to have tons of Halloween mixes you could download. I don't know if Facebook has an equivalent. Search google for 'myspace halloween mix'? 

There should be plenty of lists of current, Halloweeny sounding music on this forum. Here's an example of a song I was just introduced to yesterday...

 Dubstep version of Blue Foundation's 'Eyes On Fire'.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc 

Find songs you like, create a playlist on Youtube or Spotify, and hook your computer up to your stereo system. Have to deal with commercials though. Pay for Spotify for a month? Cheaper than buying the songs from iTunes.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure all kids love Dubstep music.
Download anything from the artist "Figure". He pretty much kills it with Halloween themed Dubstep music. As someone from an older generation, I have to admit it's very cool. He has a Soundcloud page and allows FREE downloads of his Halloween mixes.
Everyone should check him out as he spins a new generation of music of classic horror movies!


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

I created a compilation with 41 minutes of music from independent musicians. Please check it out. You can download it for free with no strings attached. http://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation Hopefully this may help you.... Happy Halloween


----------



## scary-mommy (Mar 15, 2010)

hey thanks !


----------

